# Weekly competition 2011-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R'
*2. *U F2 U' R F' R2 F U2 R
*3. *R U' R F R2 F U' R' F
*4. *U2 R U R' U F' R U F2
*5. *U' R2 U R' F' U F2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R D2 R B D L D L U F U2 L D2 B D2 R' B2 U2
*2. *F2 D' L' B D' F2 R U2 L' D B2 L U F' D B' U' L
*3. *B' L2 F2 U' F D' R' D L U2 B U' F' L' F' R' U
*4. *L' U' L2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 R B U' L2 B2 R U R B2
*5. *D' F R B U' B R2 D2 L R D B2 D L' F2 L2 D' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw B2 L B2 L Rw' R' D2 Uw U B2 D Uw2 U2 B U2 L Uw2 U' Rw D2 R2 B' U Fw2 Uw B2 Uw' Fw' D' Fw2 R' F2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B F U
*2. *Fw' L2 D F' R2 B2 Fw L2 Fw2 Uw2 F' U2 L2 Rw' D Uw2 U Fw Rw D' L2 Rw R2 D' F2 U Rw Fw2 D' U' Rw2 R' U Fw2 F2 R' Uw U2 R2 Uw2
*3. *Fw' L2 R' B' R D F L' Uw L2 Uw2 Fw D2 U Fw F' Uw' U' L2 Rw R Uw' U' L Rw2 R2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 L' D2 U2 L R B Fw Uw2 U2 L' F
*4. *U' R D2 B L2 Rw2 B' Fw' Uw' B' Rw' D B' Uw2 U F R' F' U L2 R B' Fw F' L2 D F' Uw' U2 R B L D Uw' L' B' U' L2 U2 F2
*5. *Fw2 F Uw' U2 L' B' D' B Fw2 F' D Fw F' L D' Uw U Rw Uw2 L2 Rw' R Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 F' L Rw' B2 U F' R D' Fw' Uw2 L' Rw' R2 D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Dw Uw2 U B' U2 Lw F2 U B' R Fw2 F' U' Bw Fw Dw' Uw Bw L Rw' D2 Dw' Rw' Uw2 L R2 Dw2 U' Bw' Fw2 F' Rw' D B2 Bw Lw2 U B Lw Rw2 U R D' Uw2 R2 D' Lw' R2 Fw' D Dw' Fw' Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw F Rw2 U
*2. *L Fw' R2 D Bw2 D2 F' Lw2 D' L2 Dw' Uw' L Dw' Bw' Rw Bw2 Lw U' Lw2 Rw' R2 D Rw' Uw U' L Rw' Dw Uw Fw2 D2 R F2 Rw' U2 R U L Bw Fw2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 Rw B D Uw Lw' B' L2 Uw2 Bw2 L' F' Rw' Dw Fw2 F' Uw2
*3. *Rw' D' Uw F Dw R' B2 L2 R B Dw2 R2 D' B' F D U L2 U2 Lw Fw2 D' Rw2 U2 B2 Fw U2 Bw R Dw2 Rw2 Uw' Bw Lw F2 Lw' R' D2 R2 Uw' Lw Uw' U' B' Uw Fw Uw' L' Lw2 B2 Dw2 B2 Bw Rw D B2 Fw' L Rw' R'
*4. *Fw U2 Lw' Bw' D' Bw2 L Rw' B2 Fw Lw Rw' R' U Fw2 D2 Dw Uw U2 R Dw2 U2 B2 D Dw' Uw2 Lw' Fw' Dw U2 Lw' Rw2 D2 Dw' R2 D' L2 Lw R2 Fw' F2 L2 R U R2 D2 U F' Rw2 Bw2 Lw D2 U L' Lw Rw' D Bw2 Lw R2
*5. *Bw F' D' Rw' D Bw Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw Fw' F' U' B' Fw' R2 B2 Fw Dw Rw2 R2 Dw2 R B' Fw' U' Bw' U' B' Rw' Dw2 R' Fw D2 Uw R' F2 Rw D F Lw' D B Rw2 B R2 D2 Rw' R B Rw Bw2 Uw' Lw Rw' Bw' Rw B' L Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2U' U2 3F' U B 3R R2 2D2 3U2 3R' B 2B 3F 2F 2R2 B2 2L' 2R' U2 2R2 2F2 2L' 3F' 3U2 2B 2F 2L2 2U2 R 2U2 U' 3R' R2 3F' 3R2 3F 3U 2L2 2D2 3U' 2L' B2 3F' L 2L2 R2 2F2 F' L2 2L R' 2B2 3F2 2F' F2 3U' 2L' B 2B2 2F' F' 3U U' 2R 2F' 3U' 2F' 2L2 R B' 2L 2U' F D2 3U' 2F' 2R 2B' R'
*2. *2L2 D2 2F 2L 3U2 2U L' 2L' 3R2 D2 2D2 3U2 F 3U2 2U2 U B2 R2 2U 3F' 2R' 2D' U' R 2B' 3F2 F D' 2R' 3U' 2L B2 2L' 2R 2F2 2L 2R' 3U' B' 2R2 R' 2U' 3F2 U L' 2L2 3R2 B 2B2 2U' 2L 2R D' 3R' D2 2R 2F' D 3U 2R2 F U2 R' 2D2 L' 2U2 2B F2 2U2 3R 3U2 L 2L2 2R2 2B' 2F2 2D' 3U' U' R
*3. *2F 3R2 2R2 2F' 2L2 2U F 2D 2R' B2 3F2 D' 3U 2U2 2L 3F' 2R R' 2F2 2R2 3F 3U2 3F' F 2R' F R 3F2 L 3R 2D 3U 2F2 R U' 2F' 3R2 2D' 3F' 2F D' 2R 2B2 2F F2 2L 3F2 L2 2R2 D2 B2 2D 2U' U2 2B 2F' 2U' B F2 2R' 2U' 3R' R 2F 2U 2R' 3F' F' 2R' R 2D2 U' B' D2 2U' U2 2R R2 F' L
*4. *2R' D B' 3U' B' 2B' 3R' 2F2 2D2 B' L 2D2 2B 2F 2U' F2 L2 3R2 2R 2U2 L2 2U 2B D2 L2 R' 3F2 D 3U2 L R2 U 2B2 3F 2L' F2 2U 2B' 2F R' B2 2D2 3R2 D2 U L 2L2 3F 2U2 U2 3R2 2D2 F D' L' 2B2 3F D 2F' R2 3F L' R2 2B2 2F2 2U2 U R' 3F' 2L 3U' F L2 3F F' U' 3R2 R' 2F' D
*5. *2U2 B 3U' 2U' U' B R' 3U2 3F' 3R' 2R' D B 2B' 3F' F 2L' 3U2 B' 2U 3F2 U 2L F2 2U' B' 2B 2F 2R' 2B D 2D' 3F' L2 2U' 2L 2R' 2U2 2L' 2D 3U2 L' 2D 2U2 3R' D F2 R 2B' 3U L' 3R2 R B R B2 2B 2F2 3U2 3F2 R F 3R' B' 3F2 2U2 L2 2F D2 L 2B 3R2 2U2 2R2 2B2 2F 2L 2B D2 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B2 3B2 D2 3D' B' 2B 2R 3U2 3R2 2R' 3F' R2 3F 2F R2 2B' 2D 2U' 3F D 3U2 2U U' L' 2L 2R' R' 3D U 2F' 3D2 F L' R F2 L' 2B 2D R2 F2 R' 2U 3B2 3F2 2U2 3B2 D 3U2 3F2 R 3F 2R2 2B2 2R2 2D 2U2 R U2 2B 3B' U R2 3F 2D2 3B2 3F2 2F' D 2U2 2F 3U L' 3L' D' 2L2 R 2U' 2F2 2R' 2D 2B' 3B2 2F2 F2 3L2 D 3L 2B 2R 3B 3F 2F D' 2L' 3R R2 3B' 3U2 3F' F2
*2. *L2 3F2 2F L 2L' R 2F2 2R' 2D' L2 3U' 2B' 3B 2F' 3D' 2L2 3L F' 3D2 U 2L2 3B 3U B L' D' 3L' B' 3U' 2U F' U 3B' 2F' 3L' 3R' 3B' F 2R 2D' 3D2 2L' 3R2 B2 3L2 R' B' 2L' R 3U' R2 2F' 2U' 2L 3B' U2 2R' 2B 3F' 3R' 2B2 3F' 2F2 2D B 3B D2 3U' U2 2L2 2F' 2D' 3D 3R2 2D 2B2 3U' 3L2 3R' 3B2 3R2 B2 3B2 3R' U' 2L' 3B' L 3D L' 2U2 2L2 B' 2D 2L' U2 3B2 2L' 3B' 3U2
*3. *B' 2B 3F2 F 2L' 3L2 3U' U2 3L 3R2 3F' 2U2 B F' 2L2 3U2 F2 R2 2D 3D' 3U 3B' U2 R U 3L' 3D' 2U U 3R2 U2 3B2 3L2 2B' D' B 3F2 2R D2 U' B2 2D2 B2 L' B' 3B2 3F' 2F 3L' 3U2 U2 2B' 3B2 3F F L' 3L2 R 2D2 3U 2B2 3B' F2 3D2 3L' 2D' 3L' 3B2 2F2 2D' 2R2 3U' 2F2 2D' 3R' 2D' 3D2 B2 3D 3R2 3B2 3F2 F 2U' U 2F2 U2 2R B2 3B2 D' U 2R' 3B 2F' D' 2B2 2D2 2B' U
*4. *2L 2R2 3D' 3R2 F 3D' 3U 2B' 3F2 3R' U' F 3L' 2D' 3U2 U 3R 2R' 3F2 F' R B 2F' 2R2 3U2 2B' 3F2 3D2 2U2 2L' 3L' U2 R2 3B 2U2 F R' 3D2 3R' 3D' L2 2B' 3L2 U' 3L R2 3B' 3L' F2 R' 2D' 2L 2F 3D 2R2 F L2 3R' B2 3L2 2U' 2B' 3R 3B' L' R2 3B R' D2 2U2 F' L2 B2 2B' 3B' 2U F L2 3R 2R' 2U2 U' B F2 2R' F2 R' B 3R' 3B2 L2 2D' 3R2 R2 2D 2U U' 3B F2 D2
*5. *3R 3B2 R D 2U B 2B F2 L 3R' D2 2F' 3R' 2B' 3R D2 2D' 2U' 2B 2F2 D 2B 3F' 2F' 3D' U2 B' 2F2 2U 2B L2 3F' F2 L' 3R2 2U2 2R2 F 2R 3U F R' 3B2 3D' 3U' 2U' 3B' 3U' 2U 2B 2R 3D' 2B2 3U' L' 2B2 L2 2L 3L 3R' 3B' 2F R' D' 2R' B 3B 3D' 2L 3F 2L2 3R' 2U2 2L2 3B' R' 2D' 3R 3U 2U2 3F 2F' F' 2D L 3R2 2F' U2 2B R B' 3U2 3L 2U2 3L2 3F2 D2 U2 L2 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F2 R' U' R2 U' R
*2. *R2 U' F2 R F U2 R2 F U'
*3. *U2 R F2 U' R F2 U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 L D' R B2 U' F2 R D2 B' L B' R D' L' R'
*2. *U R' U B L2 U R F' L' D U' L' F2 D F2 L' F2 U'
*3. *F2 U2 F2 D' L D2 R B' F D' L' D' R F2 L B2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B2 D Rw Uw L Uw' L2 R' F2 D2 Uw' F2 L2 B' Fw' D' L' Rw R D' B F2 L' R' Uw2 L2 R2 D R2 D L2 Uw Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 U Rw F
*2. *Fw2 F2 U B' Fw U' Fw F' Uw B2 Fw2 F2 D' Rw2 B' Uw' U' B' U L B' R' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 B' F2 R' Uw' Rw Uw Rw2 D L2 Uw2 L B F Uw
*3. *L2 B' U2 Rw' U2 L D' U2 B2 D U' Fw2 Uw' B2 F L' B2 R B' Fw2 R' Fw' F D2 L2 Rw U2 F' Rw2 B2 Fw L2 D Uw' Rw2 D' F' Uw2 B2 Rw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F Rw2 B2 F' D2 Dw2 Uw' B' Bw' Fw Dw' Fw2 Uw2 F Dw2 U L' B' Bw Fw' D' Dw' B2 D' L Lw B' Rw2 U' B2 R B F' D' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' U' L' Uw2 Fw D2 U Rw2 F L' Lw2 R' Uw' Fw Dw2 Rw R' B2 Fw D2 Dw' Fw2 L
*2. *Dw' U' L' Lw Fw L2 Rw2 Bw' L Lw2 F' R' B2 D' R Bw2 D Uw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 B' R' Fw' F Rw F U' Fw L Dw' R' D' Dw2 Lw Bw' Fw2 L B F R' Dw Bw' L2 D' L2 Lw2 Dw' Bw' L2 D' Dw2 B' D Uw' B F Rw2 F' L'
*3. *D L' Rw2 Dw' F' Uw' U2 R' B' Fw' F' U L2 Dw2 Uw2 U Lw U' Bw' L' Uw R D' Bw' Rw' Bw' Lw2 B L Rw2 Bw' Rw' Dw Bw' F L2 Rw' Bw F Lw Rw R B Bw2 F Uw F' L' D' Fw' Uw' B' Bw Fw R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw B2 R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' B' L' D L R 2U' U' F2 2U' 2L2 D U' 2F' D' B 2R F' U' F2 R' F 3R' 3F' D 2U2 2L' R2 2B L' 3F R' U 3R2 B 3F2 2F' D' 3F U2 L2 2F2 D2 2F' F2 2L' U B 2L' 2B2 3F' 2R' R' F2 R2 D' 2R' 2D' U' 2R 3U 2L 3R' R2 3U' F R D 3R' 2F2 U' L' 3R2 D' 2B 3U' B2 2U' 2F 2L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F2 3U L2 2D 2R' R' D' 3D' 2L2 2B L' 2L R' 2B' L 2R2 B2 D2 2U 3B' F2 3R 3U U2 2B2 3F2 2D 2L2 U 3B D2 3U2 U2 3L' 3R 2R2 R' 3D2 L 3L' 3R 2R' R 2U2 3B2 F' 3L2 2R' F2 2L' 3L2 3R2 U2 2R' 3D2 3R B2 3F 3U2 U2 B2 3B 2F' 3D2 3U2 U' 2F2 F 2L' U2 2B2 2L2 D2 2U U 3L2 R' 3F2 R2 B 2D 2B' 2F F 3U2 B2 U 3L' 3R2 2R2 R' 2U' F2 3R2 2R 2U' B 3F' 2F 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 D' U B2 R D2 B2 F' L2 B L B2 U F' R U L'
*2. *R U' F D F D2 L D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R' F' L B2 D' R
*3. *F' R2 D2 F D2 L U2 B L' B' U2 B2 U F' D2 F2 L2 U'
*4. *L R' F' U2 R' B' R' B2 F' D' U' B D B2 R' D F2 U'
*5. *F2 R F2 D U B U2 B U2 F' D2 B2 D' F L F' R' F'
*6. *D2 F U B2 U F' L R' F R2 D' R' F2 U L2 R F U
*7. *B D R F2 U2 B D' B2 F2 L' U' R B' F2 L U2 B' R'
*8. *B U2 R U' L' B' U F' D2 L U' L U2 B2 R2 D' U R'
*9. *F' U2 B D U B2 F L2 U B' R B' F L' F' D' L' F' U'
*10. *L F R U2 F' U' L B U2 B D' R' F2 L2 F' D B R'
*11. *U' F D' L2 F2 D' U B R' B D' R D' R' B' F' U2 L2
*12. *U2 B' R D2 L' U' B' L' U' F2 U F' L2 D2 R F'
*13. *B F R' U' B L' F2 U2 L' F' L U B2 F2 L' R B2
*14. *R2 F2 U2 L B2 R' F R U L2 U' B' R F2 U2 F' L2 U
*15. *U R' D' R B' D R D B2 D' R D' L2 D U2 B' D2 U'
*16. *F2 R' F2 D R B' L' D' U2 B L R' F' D' L U B R
*17. *D2 F2 L' R' B L' B L U' F R' U' L' R U2 B' R'
*18. *U R D L D2 L' B L' B U2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 F R2 U
*19. *F' L2 D2 U L2 U' L2 B L2 B R' F' D2 L2 B' F' L2 U
*20. *L F' R' U' F' L' D' B U2 R' B R2 B' R' U B U2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F U2 L F D2 L' D2 U L B2 R2 F' D U' L R D2 U'
*2. *L F' D2 L D2 B L B' L2 R2 U L2 D' U' R2 U' L
*3. *F U2 L' R' U2 R' B' D' U B2 F D' L2 U' B2 L' F' D2
*4. *B F2 L' D F' U' B' R U B2 D' F R' B' D L F2 U'
*5. *U2 B L F D U' R' U F2 D B2 R D B' D2 U' L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' U2 F L2 R U R F2 L2 U' F D2 U' L U F L2 U2
*2. *F' D' L2 U2 L2 R B' L2 F D' L2 F D U2 R2
*3. *R2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' U R' B' F' D2 F U
*4. *F2 L R2 F' D R' D2 R B R2 F2 D B L R F L' U
*5. *D F2 L' F' L' B D' U' R2 B D2 F R' D2 U' L F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L R D R' B2 F R' B U' R2 U2 L' D R D' L D2 U'
*2. *F' U2 R' D2 L2 R' U L' D' U2 F' D2 R' D' L' B D U'
*3. *L' U' L2 B' L' B' L' U' F U2 R2 D R F' U2 B' D R2
*4. *B' U F' U L2 R' B U' L2 B2 R U2 B L' U B R'
*5. *D2 U F' D' L F' D2 R D2 U' B U' L U R D2 B' D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D L D' F' D' B' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F2 R' U R' F R2 F2
*3. *R B2 U L' F' R2 B' R F U' L F R D L B R
*4. *D2 Uw' B' F2 D B' Rw2 R F Rw2 D' B' L Uw' R D U' B D' B2 Uw2 Fw Rw' R2 D Rw2 D2 Uw Rw2 R F2 Uw2 B Uw' Fw' F2 Uw U' R D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F2 R U R U
*3. *D2 F' R' F D' F' L' R D' R D' L2 F U2 L' D' F' U'
*4. *B2 L' R2 Fw2 Rw' D2 U2 Fw' Uw2 U B2 Uw' L Rw' Fw Uw U' R' Uw B L U2 B2 L' Rw R' U L' F' R2 B' L2 D' F D R' D B' Fw' R2
*5. *R Dw2 Uw' L Lw2 Fw F R' U2 Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Bw' D2 Rw2 R Bw' Rw R' D2 Dw' Uw U2 Fw Rw2 Bw' U L U2 B2 Lw2 R2 D' F' Rw D2 B2 Rw2 Bw Lw D L2 Rw' Bw2 F' Rw2 D' R2 Dw Bw2 Dw' Uw L2 F Uw' Rw' R D2 Dw' L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=5 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=-5 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-1,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-5,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U' L' R' U' R L' r' b u
*2. *U B L B' U' R U l' r u
*3. *R' B' L B' U L' U l r b
*4. *B U L U' L' R' U' L B b
*5. *U L U' R B R' L R' l'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-1) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (4,3) (-3,0) (6,0) (0,3) (2,3) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,2) (1,2) (5,0) (1,4) (4,2) (6,3) (0,0)
*2. *(0,3) (3,6) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-3,1) (2,5) (-5,3) (4,1) (-4,2) (0,3) (3,4) (3,0) (-5,4) (0,0)
*3. *(0,0) (3,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,3) (6,5) (4,0) (3,2) (-3,0) (-1,4) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (0,4) (-1,4) (2,1)
*4. *(6,2) (6,-5) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,1) (-4,5) (4,4) (3,0) (0,5) (0,2) (0,4) (6,5) (6,0) (6,0) (0,4) (2,0) (0,1) (0,0)
*5. *(3,5) (3,-3) (3,3) (0,4) (3,3) (-1,2) (4,1) (3,3) (-2,5) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (-1,3) (0,4) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F' L' F' B L' F' R L B' L B R B L' F' R' F' R' L R L F' R B' F
*2. *R B' R' L F' B' L' F' B F B R L B' F' L B' L F' L R' B' R' L R
*3. *B L' B L' B F' L' B F B L' F L' B F' B F' R' L B L F' L' R L'
*4. *B' F' R' F' R' L' B L' F L' B' L' R F' B R' F' B F L' R' F L' B F'
*5. *R L' B' L' R L B' F' L' R' F L' R' F B' F' L R L R L' B L B R'


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.65 
4.25, 4.31, 4.93, 5.60, 4.71
Used a Lanlan this time! 
*2-4*: 2:01.01
Ugg... 
*2-5 *: 4:26.89
*Clock*: 16.30
15.55, 16.17, 14.98, 17.18, 19.91
That kinda sucked!
*Pyraminx*: 7.05 
7.87, 7.25, 6.02, 9.03, 4.59
That 9 was suppose to be a 5. I did the wrong LL alg.
*Megaminx*: 2:14.02
2:12.00, 2:07.21, 2:03.54, 2:22.85, 2:22.93
Bad...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 25, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.90, 3.62, 3.96, 3.21, 2.18= *3.24*
*3x3:* 12.21, 13.91, 14.30, 12.03, 14.12= *13.41*
*4x4:* 1:01.21, 58.88, 1:04.57, 53.92, 1:01.61= *1:00.57*
*5x5:*
*2+3+4:* *1:16.74*
*2+3+4+5:** 3:58.97*
*Magic:*
*OH:* 32.32, 38.43, 32.91, 24.77, 29.35= *31.55*
*WF:*
*MTS: * 
*Pyraminx:* 9.11, 5.89, 10.22, 11.02, 7.93= *9.09*
*Square-1:* 45.48, 40.97, 37.81, 26.70, 45.84= 41.42
*Skewb:* 16.92, 17.69, 18.56, 18.03, 17.47= *17.73*
*2x2 BLD:* 50.12, DNF, 55.21= *52.67*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 25, 2011)

*FMC: 38 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: F' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D L D' F' D' B' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2
Solution: D2 R D F' R' B' L2 U' L U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R U' F D R’ D’ R’ D R D’ R’ F R F R F R’ F’ R’ F2 R 

2x2x3: D2 R D F' R' B' L2 U' L(9/9)
Add premove U2 (1/10)
F2l: U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R U' (9/19)
OLL: F D R’ D’ R’ D R D’ F’ (9/28)
PLL: F R’ F R F R F R’ F’ R’ F2 R (12/40)

OLL-PLL: F’ F =-2 moves



Did in 5 min  Im going on a church retreat this week so I cant do anymore :,(


----------



## insane569 (Jun 25, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (15.24) 13.13 13.41 12.28 (10.93)=*12.94*
*3x3x3*: 22.48 23.65 (DNF) 23.07 (20.36)=*23.07*
damn horibble look ahead
*4x4x4*:2:37.85 2:35.85 (2:25.27) (3:08.00) 2:49.80=*2:41.17*
*3x3x3OH*:38.51 31.72 (40.14) (29.59) 34.27=34.83
*3x3x3BLD*4:23.63 3:45.51 DNF(4:07.81)
2nd solve was PB easy corner memo and edge memo i didnt see the last 2 edges on the 3rd
*3x3x3MBLD* 1/3 28:01.83
damn that was horrible i forgot all the ****ing edges for 2 and 3 and i messed up 2 corners on 3 right position but flipped wrong 
*2-3-4RELAY*


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.58, 7.13, (6.29), (7.74), 7.29 = *7.00*
*3x3:* 24.20, (19.80), 20.85, 21.73, (24.21) = *22.26*
*4x4:* 1:27.08, (1:49.89), 1:42.27, (1:27.00), 1:46.47 = *1:38.61*
*2-4 Relay:* 2:18.08
*Magic:*


----------



## irontwig (Jun 26, 2011)

FMC: 32 moves :/



Spoiler



B R B2 U' F' L U L' F' L D2 B2 R' B2 D B D' R B U R' U r U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B' D'

B R B2 [1st square]
U' F' L U [2nd square]
L' F' L D2 B2 [F2L-1]
R' B2 D B D' [Pair up]
R B U R' U' [F2L]
U2 r U2 r' U2 B2 r' B2 r B2 [LL]
B D' [Undo pseudoness]

After my first 17 moves there's four ways to finish in 12 moves, but I managed to miss all of them.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 26, 2011)

*FMC: *27 HTM
No luck with the insertion again, 2 moves cancel, would have liked a few more...



Spoiler



Inverse scramble:

D B D2 U B D' R F' R' makes 2x2x3
D' L' makes pseudo F2L-slot

switch to normal scramble with premoves R F R' D B' U' D2 B' D' (+9)
*L *D' L2 makes F2L-slot(3+9)
D' B D B' (7+9)
D L' D2 L D leaves 3 corners (12+9)
R F R' D B' U' D2 B' D' correction of premoves (21)

Solve 3 cycle B R B' L B R' B' *L' * at the start of the solution to cancel 2 moves: (27)

Final solution:
B R B' L B R' B' D' L2 D' B D B' D L' D2 L D R F R' D B' U' D2 B' D'


----------



## irontwig (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice, solution. Two cancelled moves is not really bad luck, though; it's just about average. I would call zero or one cancelled move bad luck.


----------



## hatep (Jun 26, 2011)

*3x3: *22.80, (21.72), (26.47), 24.90, 25.26 = *24.32*
*2x2: *(4.22), (7.75), 6.28, 6.67, 7.68 = *6.88*


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 26, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 8.24 6.75 6.71 7.50 6.51 = *6.97*
*3x3* - 18.15 18.00 17.51 19.10 18.73 = *18.29* _Comment - Good - only a handful of avgs have ever been quicker than this_
*4x4* - 1.16.87 1.11.13 1.12.62 1.13.18 1.17.69 = *1.14.22*
*6x6* - 3.46.65 3.34.78 3.50.02 3.37.34 3.53.73 = *3.44.67*
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF 43.49 = *43.49*
*3x3 OH* - 51.96 32.48 43.10 37.87 41.00 = *40.66*
*3x3 MTS* - 1.07.62 1.02.41 1.16.36 58.89 1.19.07 = *1.08.80*
*2-4 Relay* - *1.39.25*
*2-5 Relay* - *3.51.50*
*Clock* - 13.58 DNF 13.78 14.12 15.79 = *14.56*
*Megaminx* - 2.06.02 2.10.72 2.20.27 2.20.87 2.22.22 = *2.17.29* _Comment - one of those averages, where I should have done five warm ups less._
*Pyraminx* - 14.12 19.31 DNF 16.92 15.56 = *17.26*
*Square1* - 1.12.11 52.66 48.99 46.97 59.74 = *53.80* _Comment - Good, even with 4/5 parity._
*Skewb* - 20.09 18.18 32.86 17.95 DNF = *23.71* _Comment - stupid 5th - forgot to reset timer_
*FMC* - *46*


Spoiler



F' D B2 D2 B R' D B'
U L U' L'
F' U' F
U' L' U L U R' U' R
U' L' U L U2 F U F'
L U F U' F' L'
y' R B' R F2 R' B R F2 R2
Linear



Going away to St Tropez on Monday, so will not be able to post th rest of my results till Saturday.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 26, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> *FMC: 38 HTM*
> (



You forgot to undo the premove at the end of your solution so technically this is a DNF...


----------



## APdRF (Jun 26, 2011)

*2x2: * (5.97) 5.40 5.26 5.21 (3.24)= *5.29* Good average! 
*3x3: * (15.06) 18.46 16.24 (22.82) 19.16= *17.95* Not bad, not good :/ .
*5x5: * (2:51.01) 2:48.51 2:46.29 (2:32.65) 2:49.17=* 2:47.99* Not bad.
*7x7:* (7:31.36) 8:01.15 8:16.41 7:44.88 (8:59.02)= *8:00.81* The average could been PB, but in the last solve I mess up the edges parity...  
*3x3 OH: * 31.09 36.33 (28.65) (41.87) 34.92= *34.11* Good!  
*PyraMinx:* 7.49 7.44 (8.24) (7.13) 8.00=* 7.64* PB average, easy scrambles.

Tomorrow I will add more results.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jun 26, 2011)

3x3 33.63, 41.86, 39.32, 38.91, 32.14 = 37.29
3x3 OH 1.53.53 , 1.42.63 , 1.29.69 , 1.25.37 , 1.49.77 = 1.40.70


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jun 26, 2011)

*3x3:* (15.63) (21.97) 16.29 17.12 18.24 = 17.22 ~goodish
*5x5:* 2:14.69, 2:33.98, 2:24.42, (2:08.31), (2:38.25) = 2:24.36 ~meh.


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.63, 7.19, (6.55), (8.57), 8.30 ==>> *7.71*
*3x3:* 
*Pyraminx:* 20.05, (20.64), (13.73), 18.69, 16.71 ==>> *18.48*


----------



## edw0010 (Jun 27, 2011)

*3x3:* (20.44), 23.33, 23.51, (27.22), 26.54 = *24.21*
*3x3 OH:* 1:03.16, 1:00.75, 1:00.62, (53.22), (1:06.51) = *1:00.85*


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 27, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Nice, solution. Two cancelled moves is not really bad luck, though; it's just about average. I would call zero or one cancelled move bad luck.



You're right.
I changed it to "No luck" as I was really hoping to cancel 4 moves to tie my PB...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 27, 2011)

2x2: 2.26, 2.27, 2.35, 2.68, 3.01 = 2.43
3x3: 9.16, 9.94, 8.87, 10.25, 15.07 = 9.78
4x4: 53.95, 47.61, 40.36, 45.09, 49.47 = 47.39
5x5: 1:14.94, 1:24.72, 1:32.03, 1:24.51, 1:32.04 = 1:27.09
6x6: 2:41.30, 2:44.21, 3:13.95, 2:16.34, 2:37.06 = 2:40.86
7x7: 4:33.76, 4:28.28, 4:19.00, 4:44.32, 4:29.28 = 4:30.44
2x2 BLD: 8.69+, 9.67, 9.74+ = 8.69
3x3 BLD: 59.43, DNF(1:20.65), 1:07.51 = 59.43
4x4 BLD: 8:24.72, 
5x5 BLD: DNF(19:06.44), 
Multi BLD: 5/6 30:51 - Tried to go slow and safe but ended up with 2 flipped edges on one cube :/
3x3 OH: 19.42, 19.04, 19.72, 15.48, 16.55 = 18.34
3x3 WF: 1:08.59, 1:13.91, 1:15.32, 1:14.12, 1:13.21 = 1:13.75
2-4 relay: 56.17
2-5 relay: 2:25.43
Clock: 9.01, 9.46, 8.23, 9.39, 9.79 = 9.29
Megaminx: 47.84, 53.05, 50.11, 48.49, 55.09 = 50.55
Pyraminx: 4.50, 2.29, 5.82, 4.40, 4.98 = 4.63
Square-1: 21.87, 18.79, 23.17, 27.85, 11.43 = 21.28


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 27, 2011)

*2x2* : 1 - 9.29 : 2 - 8.73 : 3 - 9.44 : 4 - 9.77 : 5 - 4.37 :
Comments: Why do i not get more solves like the last one...?
*3x3* : 1 - 29.19 : 2 - 40.59 : 3 - 43.80 : 4 - 35.41 : 5 - 37.03 :
Comments: Colour neutral L2LK really does not work
*5x5* : 1 - 3:13.05 : 2 - 2:56.00 : 3 - 3:08.69 : 4 - 3:33.90 : 5 - 3:07.56 :
Comments: Not to bad, although columns still feels faster
*6x6* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:

*2BLD* : 1 - DNF : 2 - 1:13.46 : 3 - (34.65 DNF) :
Comments: 3rd solve, 2 pieces swapped -.-

*3x3 OH* : 1 - 59.39 : 2 - (1:10.93 DNF) : 3 - 1:03.30 : 4 - 57.28 : 5 - 1:01.14 :
Comments: COL with table, H perm on last =)

*234 Relay* : 3:01.48
Comments: Ortega, L2LK, Redux, Very slow...
*2345 Relay* : 5:47.19
Comments: Ortega, L2LK, K4, Columns

*Megaminx* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:
*Pyraminx* : 1 - 15.45 : 2 - 19.85 : 3 - 13.98+ : 4 - 18.83 : 5 - 15.16+ :
Comments: Tips kept locking -.-
*Skewb* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:


----------



## Jakube (Jun 27, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (8.10), 7.15, 7.15, (5.03), 5.42 = *6.57*
*3x3x3:* 20.76, 23.48, (25.42), 19.73, (16.13) = *21.32*
*4x4x4:* (1:17.48), 1:32.46, 1:32.50, (1:52.70), 1:30.40 = *1:31.79*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 40.16, DNF, DNF = *40.16*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, 1:41.49, 2:17.16 = *1:41.49*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 11/13 in 58:50.60*
_Memo: 42:20; 6th cube off by two flipped edges (Thought that a rabbi is RA, but it is RB); 10th cube off by 8 pieces, no idea why, memo was correct. _


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

*2x2*: 8.01, 7.70, 10.72, 9.33, 9.84 = 9.06
*3x3*: 26.22, 27.44, 23.86, 23.23, 33.33 = 25.84 
*4x4*:
*5x5*:
*2+3+4*:
*2+3+4+5*:
*2x2 blindfolded*:
*3x3 blindfolded*:
*3x3 OH*:
*3x3 FMC*:
*master magic*:
*megaminx*:
*pyraminx*:
*skewb*:
*square-1*: 1:45.43, 1:18.70, 1:48.80, 1:35.65, 1:25.01 = 1:35.36


----------



## RubiksNub (Jun 28, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.98 3.09 (5.54) 3.55 (2.66) = *3.54*.
*3x3*: 16.29 (12.65) 14.47 (18.27) 16.77 = *15.84*.


----------



## okayama (Jun 30, 2011)

Submit from Scotland. So good results! 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:34.81, DNS, DNS = 2:34.81 Great!

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 12:52.10, DNS, DNS = 12:52.10 PB! (memo: 6:40.65)

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 40:53, DNS, DNS = 40:53 memo: 21 min or so

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/5 (46:32.86) memo: 34:24

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 26 HTM Great!


Spoiler



Scramble: F' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D L D' F' D' B' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2
Solution: U2 B R B2 R' U D' F' R B R' F R B' D R U F' U F R F' D F' D' R

40 min solution.

(For inverse scramble)

Pre-scramble: U2

2x2x2 block: R' D F D' F
2x2x3 block: R' F' U' F U2
F2L minus 1 slot: U R' D' R' * D U'
All but 3 corners: R B2 R' B'
Correction: U2

Insert at *: R B R' F' R B' R' F

I found a LL skip once based on this start, but couldn't reproduce it.
Maybe less than 30 moves.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 30, 2011)

Multi BLD: 3/4 14:46.64
3x3 BLD: 59.02, DNF, DNF = 59.02
3x3: 9.37, 9.47, (8.87), 8.93, (10.21) = 9.26
OH: (23.60), 16.33, 16.90, (14.97), 17.32 = 16.85
2x2: 2.96, (1.68), 2.36, (3.07), 2.38 = 2.56


----------



## Nelso (Jun 30, 2011)

Pyraminx:3.56, 4.67, 3.93, 4.52, 4.78 =4.37


----------



## Carrot (Jun 30, 2011)

2x2: (2.16), 2.30, (7.95), 4.26, 4.86 = 3.81
3x3: (11.74), 12.90, (13.05), 12.88, 12.48 = 12.75
5x5: 2:05.78, 2:04.77, 2:14.78, 1:58.93, 2:00.31
OH: (21.86), 21.53, (19.77), 20.08, 21.44 = 21.02
pyra: (4.02), (3.33), 3.36, 3.38, 3.83 = 3.52
2x2bld: 1:36.55, DNF, 38.68+


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 30, 2011)

okayama said:


> Submit from Scotland. So good results!
> 
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 26 HTM Great!



My hope for a first weekly victory has shattered...
But I forgive you since you're in bonny Scotland now.

I love Scotland! I really need to get back there...


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

*2x2:*10.42, 8.66, 9.41, 9.37, 10.47=9.74
*3x3:*20.19, 34.17, 27.50, 29.01, 36.62=30.23
*3x3 OH:*1:43.95, 2:24.65, 2:38.29, 1:48.59, 2:03.33=2:05.52
*Pyraminx:*23.71, 26.73, 25.18, 17.94, 23.87=24.25


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.69, 6.97, 14.55, 10.33, 4.34 = *8.33*
*3x3x3:* 23.06, 23.31, 20.90, 24.53, 19.36 = *22.42*
*4x4x4:* 1:29.94 [OP], 1:33.44 [OP], 1:39.31 [OP], 1:42.28 [OP], 1:29.63 = *1:34.23*
*5x5x5:* 2:45.30, 2:45.93, 2:33.96, 2:36.59, 2:29.66 = *2:38.62*
*6x6x6:* 5:45.42 [P], 5:23.59 [OP], 4:57.60 [OP], 5:05.66 [O], 4:53.57 [O] = *5:08.95*
*7x7x7:* 7:11.11, 6:55.86, 7:17.71, 7:20.78, 7:29.95 = *7:16.53*
Comment: Third and fourth solves both had pops.
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF [35.13], 26.69, 23.31 = *23.31*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:19.25, DNF [1:10.47], 1:29.05 = *1:19.25*
Comment: Second one off by 3 edges – memorized L instead of J.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:55.19 [3:19], DNF [6:41.20, 3:18], DNF [9:02.06, 4:18] = *7:55.19*
Comment: My accuracy has been terrible on big cubes BLD lately. Second one off by 4 centers: one mismemorization and one execution mistake. Third one off by 3 wings: recalled two images out of order.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [14:55.07, 7:50], DNF [15:02.07, 7:39], DNS yet = *DNF*
Comment: First one off by 2 centrals: there were 2 of them flipped, and I saw them both, but for some reason only memorized one of them – I remembered the other one visually after I saw the DNF. Second one off by 2 centrals flipped and 3 X centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [41:43.15, 22:30]
Comment: Edges were scrambled plus 2 inner layers were wrong, all because I messed up the parity algorithm. I knew I had messed it up when it happened, but I couldn’t figure out how to fix it. I hate finishing out solves like that.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:04:46.24, 40:12]
Comment: Off by 4 ouuter wings, 4 inner wings, 8 outer X centers, 10 inner X centers, 4 outer + centers, 4 inner + centers, and 13 obliques. Most of it was apparently due to turning the wrong slice somewhere. I couldn't get the memo to stick, probably because it was too late at night.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *12/12 = 12 points, 51:32.44* [36:00]
Comment: So nice to get them, and the time was so awesome. Now I have to decide whether to go for 13 or 14 next.
*3x3x3 OH:* 48.13, 47.56, 46.09, 44.27, 37.02 = *45.97*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:11.80, 2:07.15, 2:01.15, 1:51.36, 2:16.88 = *2:06.70*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:11.34, 1:16.69, 1:19.64, 1:06.85, 1:05.65 = *1:11.63*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*


Spoiler



L B U’ F’ R2 F D’ R2 D2 B D B2 D B D L U B’ R’ F’ R B2 R’ F R U’ B’ L’ B L B2 L’ B L2 F’

Starting with premoves L2 F’:
2x2x2: L B U’
2x2x3: F’ R2 F D’ R2
Adding premoves L B2 L’ B:
finish F2L: D2 B D B2 D B D
pseudo OLL: L U B . U’ B’ L’ B
insert at .: B2 R’ F’ R B2 R’ F R
B B2 become B’ before insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:02.11*
*2-5 relay:* *5:17.34* [O]
*Magic:* 10.63, 11.52, 10.77, 11.68, 13.06 = *11.32*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Kept picking it up wrong.
*Master Magic:* 3.58, 4.97, 4.52, 3.66, 4.53 = *4.24*
*Clock:* 1:57.06 [0:24], 20.46, 14.77, 16.83, 16.38 = *17.89*
*MegaMinx:* 33:00.27 [18:05], 3:03.65, 3:11.68, 3:11.19, 3:14.43 = *3:12.43*
Comment: It was nice to finally get another successful solve; I did have some trouble with memorization on this one, so it probably should have been faster. Speedsolves were terrible; I’m afraid I have too far to go to make the cutoff by US Nationals.
*Pyraminx:* 1:20.25, 10.75, 16.41, 20.68, 17.75 = *18.28*
*Square-1:* 6:58.94 [3:24], 45.71, 29.93 [P], 36.09 [P], 25.69 = *37.24*
Comment: BLD was case PT.
*Skewb:* 4:39.18 [2:59], 16.59, 24.54, 18.65, 17.69 = *20.29*


----------



## chicken9290 (Jun 30, 2011)

2x2x2:3.42avg5
3x3x3:11.38avg5(with sub 10 and sub9 single)

i didnt want to do any other puzzles


----------



## fiqnocchio (Jul 1, 2011)

*3x3x3*

19.00, 20.35, (22.65), 19.70, (18.42) = 19.68


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 1, 2011)

2x2x2: 6.18 - (5.90) - (7.97) - 6.83 - 6.22 = 6.41 
3x3x3: 18.95 - 19.87 - 20.05 - (17.91) - (20.32) = 19.62 
4x4x4: 1:49.89 - 1:46.76 - (1:43.00) - 1:48.33 - (1:51.27) = 1:48.33 (Switched to K4 as a method) 
5x5x5: 3:26.78 - 3:20.67 - (3:27.43) - (3:18.01) - 3:26.93 = 3:24.79 
2BLD: (34.23) - (56.64) - 39.25 = 43.37
3BLD: 5:34.04 - DNF - DNF = 5:34.04
MultiBLD: DNF (0/2)(7:45.14)
3x3x3OH: 40.12 - 44.32 - 43.66 - (39.23) - (49.58) = 42.70 
3x3x3MTS: (1:12.77) - 1:29.34 - 1:27.64 - 1:32.69 - (1:35.78) = 1:29.89
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:18.51
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:05.49 
Magic: (1.23) - (1.54) - 1.31 - 1.38 - 1.47 = 1.39
Clock: (35.40) - 30.43 - (26.35) - 29.43 - 28.76 = 29.54
MegaMinx: 1:54.46 - (2:03.35) - 1:54.07 - 1:49.85 - (1.46.76) = 1:52.79 
PyraMinx: 9.00 - 11.46 - (15.78) - 12.45 - (8.92) = 10.97 
Square-1: 1:19.58 - 1:14.31 - (1:29.78) - (1:03.39) - 1:23.14 = 1:19.01
Skewb: 7.46 - 7.59 - 8.33 - (7.00) - (8.45) = 7.79
FMC: 40 HTM


Spoiler



B R B2 L' D (2X2X2)(5/5)
L F' L2 U' L (2X2X3)(5/10)
F R2 F' (EO)(3/13)
R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R (F2l)(13/26)
B2 U' B' U' B2 U B U B2 U B' U B U' (ZBLL)(14/40)


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:15.23 DNS DNS
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:18.80 DNS DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:39.09 DNS DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 1, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> *3x3x3BLD:* 1:15.23 DNS DNS
> *4x4x4BLD:* 6:18.80 DNS DNS
> *5x5x5BLD:* 12:39.09 DNS DNS


 
That was minimalistic .

Mine isn't:
*2x2BLD:* 50.99 [ 19], 58.24 [ 30], 39.05 [ 20] = *39.05* 
*3x3BLD:* 1:37.84 [ 40], 1:27.25 [ 34], DNF [2:23.20, 1:27] = *1:27.25*
*4x4BLD:* DNF [7:18.34, 3:45], 7:35.59 [ 4:30], DNF [8:12.88, 4:15] = *7:35.59*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [16:28, 9:18], 16:01 [ 8:32], DNF [17:42, 10:15] = *16:01*
*6x6BLD:* 41:20 [ 25:26] = *41:20* 
*7x7BLD:* 1:13:24 [ 41:30] = *1:13:24* 

Done bld:
*3x3:* 1:58.73 [ 47], *1:29.16* [ 37], 2:02.88 [ 1:07], DNF [2:42.91, 1:00], 1:41.68 [ 45]
*4x4:* 7:37.51 [ 4:23], DNF [7:53.50, 3:45], DNF [6:25.17, 3:25], *6:48.84* [ 3:35] *6:28.58* [ 3:30] 2 sub-7 !
*5x5:* DNF [14:31, 8:17], DNF [16:02, 9:47], DNF [16:22, 8:40], DNF [16:15, 9:18], *14:55* [ 8:23] 
only one good but none slower than 16:22
*6x6:* DNF [37:13, 21:01], *35:49* PB [ 21:00], DNF [35:18, 22:01], DNF [38:00, 22:22], DNF [*30:31, 17:25*]
Actually the last one is the one I am happiest with . Just a little over 13 min exec and fast (for me) memo. 
Even if it was a DNF it shows that sub-30 is possible (for me too).


----------



## slocuber (Jul 1, 2011)

Slocuber
*2x2*: 4.62, 2.56, 5.91, 3.02, 2.47 = 3.40
*3x3*: 14.98, 13.64, 11.44, 15.54, 12.88 = 13.83 :fp
4x4: 
5x5:
333OH:
Clock:
Minx:
Pyraminx:
Sq1:


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> That was minimalistic .



Yeah :s My work schedule shifted by 4 hours this week, and because of it I've been out of it all week. I hope to pick back up to a normal practice routine next week.



MatsBergsten said:


> Mine isn't:
> *2x2BLD:* 50.99 [ 19], 58.24 [ 30], 39.05 [ 20] = *39.05*
> *3x3BLD:* 1:37.84 [ 40], 1:27.25 [ 34], DNF [2:23.20, 1:27] = *1:27.25*
> *4x4BLD:* DNF [7:18.34, 3:45], 7:35.59 [ 4:30], DNF [8:12.88, 4:15] = *7:35.59*
> ...


 
Wow, Mats! That's awesome! Congrats on getting a successful 6x6 and 7x7 BLD for the BLD rounds! Also, much respect for the 5 extra attempts in 3, 4, 5 *and 6(!)* BLD! That's awesome!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 1, 2011)

3x3x3 OH: (1:28.61), 1:00.19, (49.80), 57.63, 1:00.58 = 59.47 avg5


----------



## Alan Chang (Jul 1, 2011)

*3x3:* 17.14, 14.81, 16.21, 15.10, 18.19, 18.53 = 16.50


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 1, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> 2x2x2:3.42avg5
> 3x3x3:11.38avg5(with sub 10 and sub9 single)
> 
> i didnt want to do any other puzzles


 
Please enter all five times for each event, not only the avg.
Otherwise the result compiling program will not count your results.


----------



## dimwmuni (Jul 2, 2011)

*2x2x2 BLD* 39.70, 44.94, 26.06 = 26.06
*3x3x3 BLD* 2:37.95, DNS, DNS, = 2:37.95
*4x4x4 BLD* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

That's all I feel like doing this week
I tried FMC but can someone explain what I did wrong?


Spoiler



I started with the scramble:
F' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D L D' F' D' B' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2
and generated the inverted scramble:
R2 U2 L’ F2 D R2 B D F D L’ D’ B2 L2 F2 D’ R2 F 
Then I found a solution:
z2 y’ U L D U2 L y U’ L F’L’ U’ R2 U R U’ y R U R’ y’ R’ U’R U’ R’ U2 R y R2 B2 RFR’ B2 R F’ R U’ F2 
Inverted the solution:
F2 U R’ F R’ B2 R F’ R’ B2 R2 y’ R’ U2 R U R’ U R y R U’ R’ y’ U R’ U’ R2 U L F L’ U y’ L’ U2 D’ L’ U’ y z2 
But then the inverted solution doesn't solve the original scramble.
Does anyone know what I did wrong?


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 2, 2011)

*3x3:* (40.06), 34.05, 38.18, (28.93), 37.45 = 36.56


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.71, (17.52), 6.28, 5.48, (3.40) = *6.49* 
*3x3:* 15.79, 17.10, (12.20), 14.71, (18.67) = *15.87*
*4x4:* (DNF), 1:08.41, 1:11.05, (56.59), 1:03.41= *1:07.62*
*5x5:* 2:12.47, 2:21.89, 2:26.21, (2:06.65), (2:40.65) = *2:20.19*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:37.57*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:58.86*
*3x3 OH:* 33.75, 29.14, (DNF), 29.36, (28.04)= *30.75*
*Pyraminx:* (17.66), 11.93+, 12.61, 10.84, (9.79) = *11.79*

*2x2 BLD:* 20.71, 17.65, 17.48 = *17.48* 
*3x3 BLD:* 52.76, 40.03, DNF = *40.03*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF* 
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, 12:30.59, 16:46.20 = *12:30.59*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 19/20 (49:38.83) = *18 points*
_Details here_


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 2, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> I tried FMC but can someone explain what I did wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I do not have time to check but I bet it's in the cube rotations...
Yet another reason to always write solutions without cube rotations in FMC ;-)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2011)

Final results (barring AvG): on th podium Simon, Mike & Zane

*2x2x2*(21)

 2.43 SimonWestlund
 2.57 Yes, We Can!
 3.24 cuberkid10
 3.40 slocuber
 3.54 RubiksNub
 3.81 Odder
 4.65 emolover
 5.29 APdRF
 6.41 MaeLSTRoM
 6.49 Zane_C
 6.57 Jakube
 6.88 hatep
 6.99 James Ludlow
 7.00 Deluchie
 7.71 tozies24
 8.33 Mike Hughey
 9.06 manyhobbyfreak
 9.15 Georgeanderre
 9.73 kprox1994
 12.94 insane569
 DNF chicken9290
*3x3x3 *(26)

 9.26 Yes, We Can!
 9.78 SimonWestlund
 12.75 Odder
 13.41 cuberkid10
 13.83 slocuber
 15.84 RubiksNub
 15.87 Zane_C
 16.15 Alan Chang
 17.22 CUB3R01
 17.95 APdRF
 18.29 James Ludlow
 19.37 Keroma12
 19.62 MaeLSTRoM
 19.68 fiqnocchio
 21.32 Jakube
 22.26 Deluchie
 22.42 Mike Hughey
 23.07 insane569
 24.32 hatep
 24.46 edw0010
 25.84 manyhobbyfreak
 30.23 kprox1994
 36.56 SpacePanda15
 37.29 Akash Rupela
 37.68 Georgeanderre
 1:54.43 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(10)

 47.39 SimonWestlund
 1:00.57 cuberkid10
 1:07.62 Zane_C
 1:14.22 James Ludlow
 1:31.79 Jakube
 1:34.23 Mike Hughey
 1:38.61 Deluchie
 1:48.33 MaeLSTRoM
 2:41.17 insane569
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:27.09 SimonWestlund
 2:03.62 Odder
 2:20.19 Zane_C
 2:24.36 CUB3R01
 2:38.62 Mike Hughey
 2:47.99 APdRF
 3:09.77 Georgeanderre
 3:24.79 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(5)

 2:40.86 SimonWestlund
 3:37.97 Keroma12
 3:44.67 James Ludlow
 5:08.95 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:30.44 SimonWestlund
 7:16.53 Mike Hughey
 8:00.81 APdRF
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 16.85 Yes, We Can!
 18.34 SimonWestlund
 21.02 Odder
 30.75 Zane_C
 31.53 cuberkid10
 34.11 APdRF
 34.83 insane569
 40.66 James Ludlow
 42.70 MaeLSTRoM
 45.97 Mike Hughey
 59.47 masteranders1
 1:01.28 Georgeanderre
 1:01.51 edw0010
 1:40.70 Akash Rupela
 2:11.17 kprox1994
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:13.75 SimonWestlund
 2:06.70 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 8.69 SimonWestlund
 17.48 Zane_C
 23.31 Mike Hughey
 26.06 dimwmuni
 38.68 Odder
 39.05 MatsBergsten
 39.25 MaeLSTRoM
 40.16 Jakube
 43.49 James Ludlow
 50.12 cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 40.03 Zane_C
 59.02 Yes, We Can!
 59.43 SimonWestlund
 1:15.23 cmhardw
 1:19.25 Mike Hughey
 1:27.25 MatsBergsten
 1:41.49 Jakube
 2:34.81 okayama
 2:37.95 dimwmuni
 3:45.51 insane569
 5:34.04 MaeLSTRoM
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:18.80 cmhardw
 7:35.59 MatsBergsten
 7:55.19 Mike Hughey
 8:24.72 SimonWestlund
12:52.10 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF dimwmuni
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:30.59 Zane_C
12:39.09 cmhardw
16:01.00 MatsBergsten
40:53.00 okayama
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

41:20.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 1:13:24 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

19/20 (49:38)  Zane_C
12/12 (51:32)  Mike Hughey
11/13 (58:50)  Jakube
5/5 (46:32)  okayama
5/6 (30:51)  SimonWestlund
3/4 (14:46)  Yes, We Can!
0/2 ( 7:45)  MaeLSTRoM
1/3 (28:01)  insane569
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:08.80 James Ludlow
 1:11.63 Mike Hughey
 1:29.89 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 56.17 SimonWestlund
 1:16.74 cuberkid10
 1:37.57 Zane_C
 1:39.25 James Ludlow
 2:01.01 emolover
 2:02.11 Mike Hughey
 2:18.08 Deluchie
 2:18.51 MaeLSTRoM
 3:01.48 Georgeanderre
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:25.43 SimonWestlund
 3:51.50 James Ludlow
 3:58.86 Zane_C
 3:58.97 cuberkid10
 4:26.89 emolover
 5:17.34 Mike Hughey
 5:47.19 Georgeanderre
 6:05.49 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(2)

 1.39 MaeLSTRoM
 11.32 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.24 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(5)

 7.79 MaeLSTRoM
 17.73 cuberkid10
 20.29 Mike Hughey
 23.71 James Ludlow
 DNF Georgeanderre
*Clock*(5)

 9.29 SimonWestlund
 14.56 James Ludlow
 16.30 emolover
 17.89 Mike Hughey
 29.54 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(13)

 3.52 Odder
 4.37 Nelso
 4.63 SimonWestlund
 7.05 emolover
 7.64 APdRF
 9.09 cuberkid10
 10.97 MaeLSTRoM
 11.79 Zane_C
 16.48 Georgeanderre
 17.26 James Ludlow
 18.28 Mike Hughey
 18.48 tozies24
 24.25 kprox1994
*Megaminx*(5)

 50.55 SimonWestlund
 1:52.79 MaeLSTRoM
 2:14.02 emolover
 2:17.29 James Ludlow
 3:12.43 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(6)

 21.28 SimonWestlund
 37.24 Mike Hughey
 41.42 cuberkid10
 53.80 James Ludlow
 1:19.01 MaeLSTRoM
 1:35.36 manyhobbyfreak
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 okayama
27 Cubenovice
28 guusrs
32 irontwig
35 Mike Hughey
38 Jaysammey777
40 MaeLSTRoM
46 James Ludlow
DNF  Brest

*Contest results*

242 SimonWestlund
232 Mike Hughey
204 Zane_C
140 MaeLSTRoM
132 James Ludlow
120 cuberkid10
99 Yes, We Can!
99 Odder
94 MatsBergsten
89 Jakube
78 APdRF
67 okayama
55 emolover
52 insane569
45 slocuber
44 Georgeanderre
43 RubiksNub
40 cmhardw
37 Deluchie
32 CUB3R01
28 Keroma12
26 dimwmuni
23 hatep
22 Alan Chang
21 manyhobbyfreak
21 kprox1994
18 Cubenovice
17 edw0010
17 guusrs
16 irontwig
16 fiqnocchio
14 Jaysammey777
14 Nelso
13 tozies24
12 Akash Rupela
11 Brest
9 masteranders1
7 SpacePanda15
3 chicken9290


----------



## insane569 (Jul 2, 2011)

results are wrong my BLD was 3:45.51 and my multi BLD was 1/3 in 28:01.83 and i didnt do match the scramble


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2011)

insane569 said:


> results are wrong my BLD was 3:45.51 and my multi BLD was 1/3 in 28:01.83 and i didnt do match the scramble


 
Please allow for a little space between event name and the times. I can read your post but the program has harder .


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 2, 2011)

Ummm, It won't make a difference to the results but my MultiBLD was 0/2 in 7:45.

Yay, I came 4th


----------



## Brest (Jul 2, 2011)

This also will not make a difference, but I had a DNF in FMC.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 2, 2011)

Brest said:


> This also will not make a difference, but I had a DNF in FMC.


 
And what post is that, I cannot find it (neither does the program )?

@Maelstrom: that's what the list says: 0/2 in 7:45


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 2, 2011)

Sorry I'm late.

6x6x6: 3:40.71, 3:34.23, 3:55.50, 3:37.07, 3:36.12 = 3:37.97
Back to normal James 
3x3x3: 18.30, 20.32, 19.01, 19.83, 19.26 = 19.37


----------



## Brest (Jul 2, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> And what post is that, I cannot find it (neither does the program )?


 
Sorry Mats, I did not make a previous post. After the disappointment of a DNF I forgot to post my result.


----------



## guusrs (Jul 2, 2011)

sorry, me late too

fmc: F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L' F2 D F D' R2 B R B' R F D F' D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F' U F R2 (*28*)

pre-moves found with NISS: [U F R2]
leaving 4 edges: : F R2 F' R2 F2 D2 L' F2 D F D' R2 B R B' R F D (18+3)
4 edges: F' D2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F' (25)
undo pre-moves U F R2 (28)


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow... I think this is the first time I managed to beat you Guus...


----------



## okayama (Jul 3, 2011)

Could you add my 555BLD and 333 MultiBLD results please? (post here)
Sorry for my late submission, I was on the flight.

If possible, could you consider this post in 2011-23?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2011)

Brest, Keroma, guusrs & okayama: results added (also correction w23)


----------



## Brest (Jul 4, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Brest, Keroma, guusrs & okayama: results added (also correction w23)


 
Love your work Mats! :tu


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## guusrs (Jul 5, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Wow... I think this is the first time I managed to beat you Guus...


 Yes, congratz!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.22 6.33 6.30 (6.93) (5.46) = *6.28*
*3x3x3: *(22.58) 22.31 (16.06) 21.06 16.75 = *20.04*
*4x4x4: *(1:28.63) 1:18.08 (1:11.83) 1:13.90 1:13.40 = *1:15.13*
*5x5x5: *2:06.99 (2:30.38) (1:56.63) 2:22.97 1:58.58 = *2:09.51*
*6x6x6: *4:10.00 (3:52.65) 4:06.06 4:12.83 (4:15.80) = *4:09.63*
*7x7x7: *5:54.03 6:08.03 6:10.90 (5:43.75) (6:26.34) = *6:04.32*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF (57.96) DNF = *57.96*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *(3:15.66) DNF 3:52.09 = *3:15.66*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(40.47) 47.15 42.97 (1:24.50) 45.36 = *45.16*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *58.27 1:22.93 1:43.83 54.09 54.09 = *1:05.10* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:50.38) = *1:50.38*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(3:52.58) = *3:52.58*
*Magic: *(1.58) 2.27 (2.78) 1.80 1.77 = *1.95*
*Master Magic: *3.91 (5.69) (3.88) 4.52 3.94 = *4.12*
*Clock: *(13.53) (18.63) 16.84 18.30 14.11 = *16.42*
*MegaMinx: *(2:53.31) 3:07.15 3:26.53 2:59.33 (4:04.44) = *3:11.00*
*Pyraminx: *11.86 (22.55) 12.00 (10.71) 12.03 = *11.96*
*Square-1: *(1:55.41) (52.84) 1:02.34 1:21.40 1:06.15 = *1:09.96*


----------

